# No more anxiety disorder thanks to God



## Zizi (Jul 12, 2013)

I have been finally been healed of my anxiety disorder, I can still feel shy, nervous and anxious but it is nothing like what it was! No more obsessive compulsive thoughts, no more uncontrollable fear, no more anxiety attacks that lasted the whole day and even weeks, lesser symptoms and easier to control or get rid off. 

I've done what I thought was imposible for me... And I can go out, talk to people, and now kinda have a boyfriend. I had been unable to stay cool for too long and couldn't hold a conversation. Took years but I have accomplished it and God finally rewarded me and freed me of my crazy horrible anxiety disorder.

My anxiety disorder started on my second year of college and it hit me so hard, I didn't even know what it was but I knew I needed to get out and isolate myself because I felt like I would have a panic attack any moment and "die". This anxiety was constant, always there destroying me from within, the thoughts were the worse, the symptoms I later tamed them somewhat by dieting, praying and meditating. 

7 years it lasted, full seven years. So much I prayed, so much I fought it on my own, and now I am free. I'm not the type of person that openly talks about Jesus/Yeshua and God, but He is the one that saved me from this living hell. 

That's all I wanted to say...


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

congratulations!


----------



## CharlieLizzie16 (Aug 29, 2019)

Congrats! I'm curious did you do anything in addition to praying as part of your recovery?


----------

